# For Sale: 2006 Outback 25Rss $11,500



## matthoghaug (Feb 28, 2006)

Selling our 2006 Outback 25RSS. Excellent condition. We are the original owners. Asking $11,500. Includes anti-sway hitch. We are located west of Minneapolis, MN.
[email protected]

Here is a link to look at the layout and colors of the camper. This is not our camper..but ours is exactly like it and I have no pictures of ours and these are excellent ones.

http://www.kellysrv.com/kelly_rvm/listings/l0046.html

http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=25RS-S&year=2005


----------



## Nancy and Pat (Mar 28, 2011)

matthoghaug said:


> Selling our 2006 Outback 25RSS. Excellent condition. We are the original owners. Asking $11,500. Includes anti-sway hitch. We are located west of Minneapolis, MN.
> [email protected]
> 
> Here is a link to look at the layout and colors of the camper. This is not our camper..but ours is exactly like it and I have no pictures of ours and these are excellent ones.
> ...


Hello, is your trailer still for sale and do you have any picture you could send?


----------

